# Co Angler Link Needed For 2018 Buckeye Division



## FISH FOR FIVE (Jan 21, 2018)

Boater who has paid for all 5 BFL Buckeye Division Events in 2018 looking for a co-angler to link with for guaranteed entry. Please e-mail if interested, [email protected]


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ive never been so disappointed in the buckeye BFL division this year. Having the Super on Indian and not having one on erie and then tanners, tanners and maysville is ridiculous. Glad they added Skeeter but why your not fishing the best lake in all of ohio and doing three on the river where you weigh in one or two fish you might place is awful. Dont understand it this year im going to run Michigans. They added Burt Mullet and Muskegon! Least you will catch fish all of their tourneys and not 1-2 pounders!


----------



## FISH FOR FIVE (Jan 21, 2018)

For me the schedule is the best they have had in several years. I like the river and Mosquito. I like fishing Erie, but not tournaments. For me, Erie tournaments are too hard on equipment (I know from experience). If Erie was on the schedule I would not be fishing.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya i live in erie and love it....long haul to the river for 3 tourneys in a row.....Im good having one on indian and especially skeeter but they could of added one or two more inlands than the river. Just my opinion obviously lol!


----------



## eriedude (Jul 15, 2010)

One river, 3 inlands, and one Erie makes sense to me.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I took one look at the schedule and seen the three Ohio River events and instantly started looking for something else to fish this year.BTW I have fished tournaments big and small on Lake Erie and Lake Saint Clair since the late 80's and I've yet to do much if any damage to my boat.I regularly run from the mainland out to Pelee and back in TX's and other than having to tighten down a few screws here and there my boat(s)have always done just fine.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya the schedule is terrible this year. I am fishing Michigan's BFLs this year there schedule is solid im excited for it!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Funny how the Michigan BFL doesn't have any problem fishing big water like LSC and Erie,guess they like seeing weights coming in at 25 and up and the last two BFL's held at Burt/Mullet the winning weights were over thirty pounds each time-huge difference from the lucky to catch 10lbs. Ohio River lol.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

ohio river and indian! Mosquito will be the only place to weigh in descent weight. Its pathetic.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Harbor Hunter said:


> Funny how the Michigan BFL doesn't have any problem fishing big water like LSC and Erie,guess they like seeing weights coming in at 25 and up and the last two BFL's held at Burt/Mullet the winning weights were over thirty pounds each time-huge difference from the lucky to catch 10lbs. Ohio River lol.


Be lucky to catch 2 fish out of the Ohio river. Fished it once 15 years ago and have never been back.


----------

